# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  hostmaster και emails απόδωσης c class

## papashark

> Σε ότι αφορά εμένα απαντώ:
> 
> 1) Από τις *22/6/2005* έχω στείλει email αίτητης για IP Addresses ΚΑΙ στις δύο διευθύνσεις του hostmaster (.gr & .net) και με έχουν γράψει εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι. Το ξανάκανα forward σήμερα. Αντε να δούμε...


1) την ίδια μέρα με εσένα έκανε αίτηση και ο awpnet και έλαβα κανονικά την αίτηση του, από εσένα δεν είχα λάβει τίποτα  ::  

2) μην στέλνετε στο .net, έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν τα κάνουν forward σε εμάς.

3) Αυτή την φορά ήρθε, η απάντηση πρέπει να είναι στο Inbox σου  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Μπορεί κάποιος να δει και την εγραφή στον κεντρικό DNS server για τον awpnet; Ακόμη δεν τον βλέπω στο awmn zone...

----------


## stafan

> Μπορεί κάποιος να δει και την εγραφή στον κεντρικό DNS server για τον awpnet; Ακόμη δεν τον βλέπω στο awmn zone...


Και το reverse για τον onikoseimai, δεν δουλεύει...

----------


## nikpet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gadgetakias
> 
> Σε ότι αφορά εμένα απαντώ:
> 
> 1) Από τις *22/6/2005* έχω στείλει email αίτητης για IP Addresses ΚΑΙ στις δύο διευθύνσεις του hostmaster (.gr & .net) και με έχουν γράψει εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι. Το ξανάκανα forward σήμερα. Αντε να δούμε...
> 
> 
> 1) την ίδια μέρα με εσένα έκανε αίτηση και ο awpnet και έλαβα κανονικά την αίτηση του, από εσένα δεν είχα λάβει τίποτα  
> 
> ...


Για να καταλάβω...

Υπάρχουν δύο emails το .gr και το .net...

1ον Γιατί αυτό;
2ον Ποιο είναι το σωστό και με ποιο σκεπτικό
3ον Ποιοι είναι αυτοί που δεν το κάνουν forward? Πρέπει κανονικά να το κάνουν forward? Γιατί οι ίδιοι δεν μπορούν;
Μα τι λέω... Όλοι ένα είμαστε...
Σωστά; Εκτός και αν έχω καταλάβει κάτι λάθος...
4ον Τελικά hostmaster σε αυτό το δίκτυο ποιος είναι ρε παιδιά;
Θα μας τρελάνετε όλους εδώ μέσα...

----------


## spirosco

Ενημερωτικα, το [email protected] γινεται καιρο τωρα forward στο mail του paravoid.

----------


## netsailor

Επίσης ενημερωτικά σαν admins δεν έχουμε καμμία ενημέρωση σχετικά με το ποιοί αποτελούν τους παραλήπτες του [email protected] (οπως και για κανένα άλλο email του @awmn.gr) διότι δεν το διαχειρίζομαστε εμείς αλλά κάποιος άλλος (stoidis  ::   ::  ). Μέχρι πρόσφατα η ομάδα αποτελούνταν από 1 άτομο, τον paravoid. Ξαφνικά φαίνεται σαν να "διορίστηκε" (απο ποιόν  ::   ::  ) ο papashark. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν και άλλοι στην ομάδα αλλά δεν το γνωρίζουμε.

Μετά την πρόσφατη ΓΣ δημιουργήθηκε η ομάδα hostmaster που αποτελείται από τους achille, paravoid, chaos, ernest0x, winner που λαμβάνει το hostmaster <at> awmn.net.

Συνεπώς το επίσημο και σωστό email είναι το .net αν θέλετε να διασφαλίσετε οτι τα προσωπικά σας δεδομενα πηγαίνουν εκεί και μόνο εκει που θέλετε να τα στείλετε

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος να δει και την εγραφή στον κεντρικό DNS server για τον awpnet; Ακόμη δεν τον βλέπω στο awmn zone...
> 
> 
> Και το reverse για τον onikoseimai, δεν δουλεύει...


To reverse του onikoseimai διορθωθηκε. Αιτηση domain απο τον awpnet δεν βρισκω πουθενα παντως.
Ας κανει ενα κοπο να στειλει μια στο [email protected] και ας μου στειλει καποιος με pm την ΙΡ του dns του για να τον περασουμε τωρα.

----------


## nikpet

> 2) μην στέλνετε στο .net, έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν τα κάνουν forward σε εμάς.





> Ας κανει ενα κοπο να στειλει μια στο [email protected] και ας μου στειλει καποιος με pm την ΙΡ του dns του για να τον περασουμε τωρα.


Εγώ τι συμπέρασμα πρέπει να βγάλω τώρα;

Πρόσβαση στο μηχάνημα με το master dns ποιος έχει;

Όλοι;
Και δουλεύετε σαν δύο ανεξάρτητες ομάδες;





> Επίσης ενημερωτικά σαν admins δεν έχουμε καμμία ενημέρωση σχετικά με το ποιοί αποτελούν τους παραλήπτες του [email protected] (οπως και για κανένα άλλο email του @awmn.gr) διότι δεν το διαχειρίζομαστε εμείς αλλά κάποιος άλλος (stoidis Question Question ).


Πάνο, αφού έχουμε πλέον το .net το .gr τι το χρειαζόμαστε;
Απευθύνομαι σε σένα γιατί με βάση τα παραπάνω εσύ απαντάς σε αυτό το e-mail...

----------


## MAuVE

> Πάνο, αφού έχουμε πλέον το .net το .gr τι το χρειαζόμαστε;
> Απευθύνομαι σε σένα γιατί με βάση τα παραπάνω εσύ απαντάς σε αυτό το e-mail...


Είναι ρητορική η παραπάνω ερώτησή σου ή έκφραση πραγματικής απορίας ;

----------


## nikpet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpet
> 
>  Πάνο, αφού έχουμε πλέον το .net το .gr τι το χρειαζόμαστε;
> Απευθύνομαι σε σένα γιατί με βάση τα παραπάνω εσύ απαντάς σε αυτό το e-mail...
> 
> 
> Είναι ρητορική η παραπάνω ερώτησή σου ή έκφραση πραγματικής απορίας ;


Υποθέσεις, μπορούμε όλοι μας να κάνουμε ...

Το θέμα όμως είναι, τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει...

Και θα ήθελα να μάθω, τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει...

----------


## paravoid

Θα χρησιμοποιηθεί το [email protected] όταν θα λειτουργήσει σαν πραγματικό email address.

Αυτό που είχα πει σε αυτό το thread, στις *9 Φεβρουαρίου 2005*, καθώς και από κοντά (μεταξύ άλλων στους MerNion & ngia) στην Electronika 2005, δεν έχει λυθεί ακόμα.

Ενημέρωσα προχτές για μια ακόμη φορά τους admins κοινοποιώντας στο Δ.Σ. ότι τα emails @awmn.net δεν δουλεύουν σωστά - είναι blacklisted σε 1 μεγάλη RBL (SORBS) και κόβονται π.χ. από το Πολυτεχνείο.

Mέλος της ομάδας του hostmaster έχει εκεί email και δεν μπορεί να πάρει τα emails προς την ομάδα.
Ακόμα, δεν μπορεί να εξασφαλιστεί ότι θα απαντηθεί μια αίτηση σωστά που έρχεται από mailserver που blockάρει με τέτοιο τρόπο τα spams.

Λυπάμαι που δεν αρέσει σε μερικούς το awmn.gr αλλά φροντίστε να υπάρχει λειτουργικό email στο awmn.net προτού γκρινιάξετε.

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι πρωτάκουστο, το έχω πει εγώ προσωπικά τουλάχιστον 3 φορές - είμαι σίγουρος δε ότι το έχουν αναφέρει και άλλοι.

----------


## vaggos13

*
Κάποιος συντονιστής μπορεί να απομακρύνει τα offtopic παρακαλώ ;
*

----------


## MAuVE

Τώρα που θα τα πάτε στα off-topic βάλτε σας παρακαλώ σαν νέο τίτλο :

"Πως βρέθηκε ο papashark ν' απαντάει στην ηλ. διεύθυνση του hostmaster ;"

----------


## spirosco

Το [email protected] λειτουργει καιρο τωρα κανονικα σε οτι αφορα την παραλαβη mails
και εδω και δυο μερες περιπου τα κανει redirect στην νεα ομαδα hostmaster.
To θεμα των blacklisted ΙΡ's αφορα τον ISP και εχει ενημερωθει απο εμας.

Τα μελη της ομαδας hostmaster τυγχαινει να ειναι και μελη του συλλογου και διακαιουνται να εχουν account στον mail server μας
ή και οπουδηποτε αλλου επιθυμουν οι ιδιοι.
Και μην ακουσω για δικαιολογιες περι πολλων mail accounts.
Το προβλημα λοιπον δεν ειναι στην παραλαβη. Για την αποστολη ομως αυτο ειναι θεμα του ISP.

Τωρα για τα mails που πηγαινουν στο [email protected] δεν μπορουμε να εγγυηθουμε οτι πηγαινουν σε αυτους που πρεπει
επειτα απο παλιοτερα κρουσματα οπου π.χ. mail που απευθυνοταν στο ΔΣ του awmn πηγαινε αλλου για αλλου.
Ουτε επισης ξερω για καμμια αποφαση που να τοποθετει τον papashark ως μελος της ομαδας hostmaster.

Στον server που τρεχει αυτη τη στιγμη ο master dns καναμε μεχρι σημερα το maintenance οι admins.
Ο master dns προκειται να μεταφερθει στον server που τρεχει το forum για να αναλαβει απο εκει η ομαδα hostmaster.

----------


## MAuVE

> Τωρα για τα mails που πηγαινουν στο [email protected] δεν μπορουμε να εγγυηθουμε οτι πηγαινουν σε αυτους που πρεπει
> επειτα απο παλιοτερα κρουσματα οπου π.χ. mail που απευθυνοταν στο ΔΣ του awmn πηγαινε αλλου για αλλου.
> Ουτε επισης ξερω για καμμια αποφαση που να τοποθετει τον papashark ως μελος της ομαδας hostmaster..


Αφου δεν μπορούμε σαν Σωματείο να έχουμε λόγο πάνω στο awmn.gr, γιατί δεν χωρίζουμε τα τσανάκια μας ;

Σε ποιόν server φιλοξενείται ;

Μπορούμε από την πλευρά μας να κόψουμε το redirection των σελίδων ;

Ας γίνει και με το awmn.gr ότι έγινε με το awmn.org.

----------


## sotiris

> Ας γίνει και με το awmn.gr ότι έγινε με το awmn.org.


Να το πει το ΔΣ και ο συλλογος αυτο και μετα ολα θα γινουν...καθε επιλογη εχει και τις αναλογες συνεπειες...κατι σαν μια παρτιδα σκακι ε?

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ εδώ και κάποιες μέρες έχω λάβει 3-4 mails.

Έστειλα ένα mail στην ομάδα και στο ΔΣ (σαν CC) ρωτώντας πως θα οργανωθούμε και πως λειτουργεί η ομάδα.

Απάντηση δεν πήρα από κανέναν.
Δεν ξέρω καν που καταχωρείται όταν αποδίδεται ένα domain, ένα c-class κλπ...

Είχα όλη την καλή διάθεση να αναλάβω να διεκπεραιώσω εγώ τις 2-3 αιτήσεις που ήρθαν αλλά δεν με είχε ενημερώσει κανείς πως θα γίνει αυτό...

----------


## Ernest0x

> Εγώ εδώ και κάποιες μέρες έχω λάβει 3-4 mails.


Εγώ πάλι δεν έχω λάβει τίποτα. Προφανώς δεν έχει καταχωρηθεί η διεύθυνσή μου στo redirection που γίνεται απ' το [email protected], μιας και δεν μου έχει ζητηθεί. Βέβαια, ακόμα και να είχα λάβει κάτι, δεν θα μπορούσα να κάνω και πολλά μιας και δεν έχω πρόσβαση στον Master DNS. 
Προκειμένου να ξεκινήσει το έργο της η νέα ομάδα hostmaster, θα πρέπει να ενημερωθούν όλα τα μέλη της, να προστεθούν στο redirection list του [email protected] και να δοθεί πρόσβαση στον Master DNS. 
Περιμένω, λοιπόν μια ανακοίνωση είτε των Admins είτε του ΔΣ προς την ομάδα hostmaster με την οποία θα μας πληροφορούν ότι διευθετήθηκαν τα παραπάνω και ότι μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε το έργο μας. Απ' την μεριά μου θα στείλω στους admins την διεύθυνσή μου.

----------


## paravoid

Ernest0x++;
Επιπλέον, ΦΤΙΑΧΤΕ ΤΑ EMAILS ΤΟΥ AWMN.NET.
*Είμαστε blacklisted λέμε.*

Ουφ, μάλλιασε η γλώσσα μου να το λέω τόσο καιρό.

----------


## nkladakis

> Ernest0x++;
> Επιπλέον, ΦΤΙΑΧΤΕ ΤΑ EMAILS ΤΟΥ AWMN.NET.
> *Είμαστε blacklisted λέμε.*
> 
> Ουφ, μάλλιασε η γλώσσα μου να το λέω τόσο καιρό.


έχει ενημερωθεί ο ISP, ελπίζουμε να τακτοποιηθεί σύντομα το θέμα

----------


## papashark

1) Ο Hostmaster χωρίστικε στα 2 όταν με τις ευλογίες του ΔΣ έκλεισε ο κόμβος στο Πολυτεχνείο. Τότε ο DNS μεταφέρθηκε στον σύλλογο, που καιρό πριν ετοίμαζε (τυχαία ?) την διάδοχη κατάσταση ο spirosco. Βέβαια μόλις έκλεισε το cslab, ο spirosco δεν έδωσε access στον achille, οπότε άρχισε να τα βάζει μόνος του (ούτε τον spirosco είχε ορίσει κανείς, αλλά κανένας δεν το έκανε θέμα).

2) Ναι είναι προβληματικό να υπάρχουν 2 hostmasters, ειδικά την στιγμή που δεν συνεργάζονται μεταξύ τους. Όσοι έχουν πάρει ΙΡς τελευταία, μπορούν να σας βεβαιώσουν ότι ενημερώνονται ότι για αλλαγές στο DNS πρέπει να στέλνουν εμαιλ στο .νετ

3) Ορισμένα πράγματα δεν γίνονται με μαγικό ραβδάκι ώστε να παίρνει μια απόφαση ο σύλλογος και να γίνονται όλα εκ δια μαγείας. Οι προτάσεις χρειάζονται και υλοποίηση, και από ότι βλέπω δεν έχει γίνει κάτι προς αυτή την κατεύθηνση (βέβαια μπορεί και να μην ξέρω).

4) Τι θα γίνει με τα μη μέλη ? Δεν θυμάμαι κάτι στην απόφαση της ΓΣ.

5) Συμμετέχω ενεργά στον Hostmaster τους τελευταίους 2-3 μήνες, ενώ είμαι μέλος του Hostmaster εδώ και χρόνια. Τον Hostmaster τον είχε φτιάξει κατά κύριο λόγο ο HarrisK, και είχε βάλει μπόλικο κόσμο που τα παράτησε στο δρόμο. Γιατί με έβαλε μπορείτε να τον ρωτήσετε, όπως και να ρωτήσετε και γιατί είχε βάλει τους υπόλοιπους, και γιατί τα παράτησαν.

6) Πριν από πολύ καιρό όταν η προηγούμενη λίστα του Hostmaster γέμισε spam (ένα email που στάλθηκε στον λεμόνια, οι ποιό παλιοί θα ξέρουν ποιός ήταν, και ήταν αρκετό). Μετά από αυτό στάλθηκε μια ανακοίνωση για δημιουργεία νέας λίστας (ο HarrisK τα είχε παρατήση τον καιρό εκείνο) σε όσους ήταν γραμμένοι στην παλιά, και σχεδόν όλοι δεν απάντησαν καν, και έμεινε μόνο ο Paravoid να δουλεύει για τις IPs και ο Achille για το DNS. Σε κάποια στιγμή ο paravoid κουράστηκε/βαρέθηκε/τσαντίστηκε/whatever, και άρχισα να απαντάω και εγώ αιτήσεις, μιας που ήμουν μέλος στον hostmaster από την δημιουργεία του

7) Εάν κάποιος έχει να κάνει παράπονα με την πραγματική σημερινή λειτουργεία του, ευχαρίστως να τα συζητήσουμε, για παράπονα εμείς/εσείς/αυτοί και τα σχετικά ρουχοσαρκοφαγώματα, δεν θα μπορέσω, είμαι σε διακοπές  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

> Βέβαια μόλις έκλεισε το cslab, ο spirosco δεν έδωσε access στον achille, οπότε άρχισε να τα βάζει μόνος του (ούτε τον spirosco είχε ορίσει κανείς, αλλά κανένας δεν το έκανε θέμα).


εδω μπαινει και η κουτση μαρια στον σερβερ της λεσχης, ο achille θα εχασε το κλειδι μαλλον....  ::   ::  
μουχαχαχαα

edit: κουτση μαριδα ταιριαζει καλυτερα  ::

----------


## Winner

> 1) Ο Hostmaster χωρίστικε στα 2 όταν με τις ευλογίες του ΔΣ έκλεισε ο κόμβος στο Πολυτεχνείο. Τότε ο DNS μεταφέρθηκε στον σύλλογο, που καιρό πριν ετοίμαζε (τυχαία ?) την διάδοχη κατάσταση ο spirosco. Βέβαια μόλις έκλεισε το cslab, ο spirosco δεν έδωσε access στον achille, οπότε άρχισε να τα βάζει μόνος του (ούτε τον spirosco είχε ορίσει κανείς, αλλά κανένας δεν το έκανε θέμα).
> 
> 2) Ναι είναι προβληματικό να υπάρχουν 2 hostmasters, ειδικά την στιγμή που δεν συνεργάζονται μεταξύ τους. Όσοι έχουν πάρει ΙΡς τελευταία, μπορούν να σας βεβαιώσουν ότι ενημερώνονται ότι για αλλαγές στο DNS πρέπει να στέλνουν εμαιλ στο .νετ
> 
> 3) Ορισμένα πράγματα δεν γίνονται με μαγικό ραβδάκι ώστε να παίρνει μια απόφαση ο σύλλογος και να γίνονται όλα εκ δια μαγείας. Οι προτάσεις χρειάζονται και υλοποίηση, και από ότι βλέπω δεν έχει γίνει κάτι προς αυτή την κατεύθηνση (βέβαια μπορεί και να μην ξέρω).
> 
> 4) Τι θα γίνει με τα μη μέλη ? Δεν θυμάμαι κάτι στην απόφαση της ΓΣ.
> 
> 5) Συμμετέχω ενεργά στον Hostmaster τους τελευταίους 2-3 μήνες, ενώ είμαι μέλος του Hostmaster εδώ και χρόνια. Τον Hostmaster τον είχε φτιάξει κατά κύριο λόγο ο HarrisK, και είχε βάλει μπόλικο κόσμο που τα παράτησε στο δρόμο. Γιατί με έβαλε μπορείτε να τον ρωτήσετε, όπως και να ρωτήσετε και γιατί είχε βάλει τους υπόλοιπους, και γιατί τα παράτησαν.
> ...


Αυτό όμως άλλαξε πλέον και δεν βλέπω η παλαιότερη ομάδα να παραδίδει στην καινούρια.
Ελπίζω να οργανωθούμε μέσα στην εβδομάδα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Κατά τα άλλα εγώ είμαι κολημένος και κομπλεξικος...

Ε ρε γλέντια...

Πάνο από πότε είσαι μέλος της λίστας ? Έχω εδώ το mail του HarisK και δεν σε έχει μέσα και δεν ξέρω και να μπήκες ποτέ όσο είμουν εγώ τουλάχιστον (δεν έχω δει να απαντάς σε τίποτα κι έχω Logs από τότε που μπήκα). Ήσουν μέλος της mailing list tech και όχι της Hostmaster.

Ότι θέλετε κάνετε με τον Hostmaster ρε παιδιά ? (ρητορική ερώτηση)

11/6/2003


```
Καλημέρα,

Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα έχουμε στην λίστα 3 νέα μέλει που δυστυχώς δεν 
βρείκα τον χρόνο να σας γνωρίσω.

Έχουμε λοιπόν:

1) Αντώνης Σπύρου για τους πολλούς sharkovios. Έχει παρευρεθεί στο πρώτο 
workshop και έμπρακτα έχει δείξει την καλή επαφή του με το linux 
βοηθώντας αρκετούς εκείνη την ημέρα. Ο Αντώνης μου έχει ζητήσει εδώ και 
καιρό να βοηθήσει στην διεκπεραίωση  των αποδόσεων  διευθύνσεων ώστε να 
μπορέσουμε να κινηθούμε παράληλλα  και σε ποιο αναπτυξιακά θέματα.


2) Mick Flem είναι το username. Εάν και δεν έχω συγκρατήσει το 
πραγματικό ονοματεπώνυμο έχει κάνει πολύ δουλειά για το awmn 
εγκαθιστώντας ένα από τα πρώτα (αν όχι το πρώτο) ταρατσάτο PC και 
παρέχοντας το περίφιμο service του nagios στο δίκτυο μας. Ο Μick flem 
προτάθηκε από τον Αχχιλέα για συμμετοχή στον awmn-hostmaster

3) paravoid, αν και δεν τον ξέρω προσωπικά, ακουώ ότι ασχολείται και 
αυτός με το nagios. Έχει προταθεί για συμμετοχή στην ομάδα επίσης από το 
Αχιιλέα.


Ας τους καλοσορίσουμε λοιπόν και ας φροντίσουμε να ενημερωθούν το 
συντομότερο δυνατό.
```

Θα μου πεις ήταν μέσα ο GGEORGAN οπότε πιθανόν να ήσουν κι εσύ (βέβαια ο GGEORGAN είχε κάνει και κάνα post)

11/6/2003


```
Αυτό σημαίνει έμπρακτος σεβασμός για την ιδιωτική ζωή καθ' ενός. Δεν μας
ενδιαφέρει ούτε πώς σε λένε, αλλά η πραγματική συνεισφορά σου. Αν θέλουν τα
νέα μέλη (με ήτα) μας, ας αποκαλύψουν τα ονόματά τους. Εγώ ξέρω τον Mick
Flemm, αλλά δεν τον αποκαλύπτω.
Γ. Γεωργάνας
```

20/2/2004


```
Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι με αφορμή την σταθεροποίηση των πραγμάτων στον νέο μας
server κάτω από δικό μας administration πραγματοποιούνται κάποιες αλλαγές
στο AWMN Hostmaster.
Έτσι, η παρούσα λίστα μεταφέρεται στο [email protected]. Επειδή δεν
γνωρίζουμε ούτε ακριβώς ποιοι ήταν εγγεγραμμένοι στην παλιά ούτε ποια τα
emails αυτών, όποιοι ενδιαφέρονται να συμμετέχουν στη νέα λίστα ας στείλουν
ένα email είτε σε μένα είτε στον Αχιλλέα (στείλτε στο [email protected], θα το
πάρουμε και οι δύο). Παρακαλώ μόνο να συμμετέχετε στη λίστα αν πραγματικά
θέλετε να συμμετέχετε στο AWMN Hostmaster και να επεξεργάζεστε αιτήσεις,
καλό θα ήταν να αποφευχθούν φαινόμενα "συμμετέχουν 15, δουλεύουν 5" (τα
νούμερα είναι εντελώς τυχαία).
Ακόμη, να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές στην αίτηση για
απόδοση
IPs με στόχο την απλούστευση τόσο της διαδικασίας συμπλήρωσης της από τους
αιτούμενος όσο και της διαδικασίας επεξεργασίας της. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να
σπαταλούμε χρόνο για να συμπληρώσουμε MAC Address και κανάλι στο οποίο
γίνεται η εκπομπή σε αυτό το interface, ουδέποτε μας χρειάστηκαν και τα
στοιχεία που έχουν ήδη συμπληρωθεί είναι ανακριβή και πεπαλαιωμένα.
Τέλος, γίνονται κινήσεις ώστε (επιτέλους) να φτιαχτεί η πολυπόθητη database
που θα κάνει το collaboration της ομάδας ευκολότερο, αλλά αυτά δεν είναι νέα
:P

Φαίδων Λιαμπότης
Αχιλλέας Κώτσης
```

Αυτά ως προς τις αλλαγές, κατά τα άλλα έχω ρωτίσει κατά καιρούς τι έχουν αλλάξει τα παιδιά στην διαδικασία και απάντηση δεν έχω πάρει, ότι ξέρετε ξέρω...

Η διαδικασία μέχρι πριν φύγω ήταν η εξής:

Είχαμε ένα xls αρχείο ( καθαρισμένη έκδοση - χωρίς προσωπικά δεδομένα- μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... sc&start=0 ) στο οποίο πηγαίναμε σε κάθε περιοχή, βλέπαμε το range που της αναλογεί, κρατάγαμε initial reserve 2-3 c classes και μετά καταχωρούσαμε ένα ένα τα c classes (για κάθε c class έπρεπε να βάζουμε 2 και 3 φορές τα στοιχεία σε κάθε ένα από τα spreadsheets του αρχείου). Η δουλειά αυτή ανοίκει στον HarisK που κατέβαλε τον περισσότερο κόπο και τον freskos που ανέλαβε μαζί με τον HarisK να χωρίσουν τα ranges ανάλογα με τον πλυθησμό.

Κάπου έχω και ένα ψιλοRFC (το μόνο που έχουμε κι αυτό χάρη στον HarisK)...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Νάτο, αυτό πιστεύω είναι αρκετό (αφαίρεσα κάποιες mail διευθύνσεις που είχε μέσα για αποφυγή spam)...

13/6/2003


```
Τα κείμενα που μας βοηθούν να λειτουργούμε τον Hostmaster με ελάχιστο κόπο.

MUST READ για όλους και ειδικά για τους νεοφώτιστους της ομάδος.

harisk




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


AWMN-hostmaster Εγχειρίδιο λειτουργίας

ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕΩΝ
2003/06/13 : Λίγο καλύτερη περιγραφή της συμπλήρωσης του Excel.
  Υπενθύμιση για διάβασμα του IP_ADDRESSING_ALLOCATIOB.
Ορθογραφία!!!
2003/05/22 : Αρχική πληροφορία σε πρόχειρη μορφή [email protected] 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Α. Τι εναι τούτο.
============
Μια προσπάθεια να καταγράψουμε την εμπειρία και να τυποπoιήσουμε τις κινήσεις μας. Διαβάστε και επωφεληθείτε από την εμπειρία των προηγούμενων. Ακολουθείστε τις οδηγίες και κάντε τες συνήθεια θα διευκολύνεται την ζωή σας και θα μειώσετε τα λάθη που κάνετε.


Β. Η πληροφορία
=============

Για τον hostmaster τώρα είδαμε (εσείς όχι αλλά όσοι ήταν στην πρώτη συνάντηση :D) ) από κοντά το excel και τι συμπληρώνεται σε κάθε σελίδα. Λίγο ποιο συγκεκριμένα τώρα: 
Α) Προφανώς ξέρετε ότι η απόδοση γίνεται σε ένα range ανάλογα με τον Δήμο που βρίσκεται το node.
Β) Οπωσδήποτε διαβάστε το κείμενο (IP_ADDRESSING_ALLOCATION_v0_51.txt) με τις αποφάσεις που έχουν παρθεί κατά καιρούς για το IP Addressing, στήσιμο AP, κλπ. Προσοχή το κείμενο είναι πλέον παλαιό και ανακριβές αλλά δίνει το κλίμα και πολύ πληροφορία. Όποιος δεν γνωρίζει αυτή την πληροφορία δυσκολεύεται να καταλάβει κάποια αρκετά σημαντικά πράγματα.
Γ)Θα πρέπει να συμπληρωθούν εγγραφές όσα και τα interface του κόμβου στην σελίδα AWMN_HostmasterDB, ανεξάρτητα από εάν θα δοθεί IP Range ειδικά για αυτό.  
Δ)Απαιτείται και μια εγγραφή για κάθε interface που δικαιολογεί απόδοση IP Range στην σελίδα που ανήκει ο Δήμος.
Ε) Κοιτάξτε παραδείγματα από το EXCEL, πλέον υπάρχουν αρκετά για να καταλάβει κανείς.


1) Σύμφωνα με παλαιότερο μου email από εδώ και πέρα δεν δίνουμε άλλη /29 
subnet για ptmp links όταν υπάρχει /24 που αποδίδεται στο AP του ίδιου 
κόμβου.

2) Μοίρασμα του excel. Θα υλοποιήσουμε έναν μηχανισμό χειροκίνητου locking.

Αρχικά θα σταλεί ένα email για unlock και όποιος το χρειάζεται θα μπορεί να το πάρει.
    α) Όποιος θέλει να το επεξεργαστεί κάνει REPLAY ALL στο τελευταίο unlock email στην λίστα και λέει 
ότι θα το χρησιμοποιήσει για τον Χ σκοπό. από αυτή την στιγμή θεωρείται 
κλειδωμένο

To email θα έχει subject : lock file <version>
περιεχόμενο τα θέματα που θα ασχοληθεί στο αρχείο (με μια λέξη)

Π.Χ: a) service request nodes : 518, 45 ,621
b) correct error  in allocation for node 45


    β)Επιστρέφουμε το excel(σύντομα) με νέο REPLAY ALL email και αποστολή της νέας 
έκδοσης στην λίστα.

To email θα έχει subject : unlock file <version>

Το περιεχόμενο αντίστοιχο το lock.

 γ) Το όνομα του αρχείου περιέχει και τον αριθμό έκδοσης τύπου DNS serial (YYYYMMDD##)τον οποίο 
ενημερώνουμε σε κάθε lock/unlock


3) Συμπλήρωση του excel: (δείτε παραδείγματα από υπάρχοντα allocation 
στο excel)
    α) Συμπληρώνουμε τα στοιχεία της αίτησης στην σελίδα awmn-hostmaster
    β) Κάνουμε το allocation στην σελίδα της Νομαρχίας, κάτω από τον 
αντίστοιχο Δήμο.
    γ) Εάν είναι το πρώτο allocation στον δήμο παίρνουμε την αρχική 
πληροφορία για το range του δήμου από το πρώτο φύλλο του excel και το 
συμπληρώνουμε στην σελίδα του allocation.  Κάνουμε παρακράτηση initial 
reserve (2-6 /24) και στην συνέχεια προχωράμε στο allocation.

Παραθέτω σχετικα emailς

a) harisk
Αρχικά είπαμε να κρατάμε 2  /24 στην συνέχεια προχώρησα σε έναν δικό μου ελαστικό ορισμό. Δίνω το κενό που μεσολαβεί από την αρχή του range μέχρι το 5 ή το 0.

Δηλαδή για ένα δήμο με αρχή range το 10.4.1.0 reserve θα έδεινα  : 10.4.1.0 - 10.4.5.255
αντίστοιχα :

10.4.2.0  : 10.4.2.0 - 10.4.5.255
10.4.4.0 : 10.4.4.0 -10.4.10.255
10.4.6.0  : 10.4.6.0 - 10.4.10.255


Όπως βλέπεις είμαι λίγο "ελαστικός"

b) achille

Δεν κάνουμε πλέον reserve για το backbone, αφού χρησιμοποιούνται κομμάτια
από το Class-C ενός εκ των δύο κόμβων. Απλά κρατάμε τα 2 πρώτα Class-C κάθε
περιοχής για να υπάρχουν, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να χρειαστούν...




4)Απάντηση στις αιτήσεις:
    α) Όταν απαντάμε στους χρήστες τους στέλνουμε παρατηρήσεις πάνω στην 
αίτηση και οδηγίες.
    β) Επίσης δεν δίνουμε IP σε αιτήσεις που δεν έχουν επαρκή 
πληροφορία και ζητάμε αυτά που λείπουν ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΑ.
    γ) Στέλνουμε το html πινακάκι με τα entries του node για αναφορά και 
διόρθωση από τον χρήστη (...) (μαρκάρισμα και save as html...)
    δ) Στέλνουμε το πρότυπο για την διαχείριση των IP του κόμβου πάλι σε 
μορφη html. Το πρότυπο είναι η σελίδα node hostmaster στο excel.
    ε) Το email είναι REPLY ALL στην αίτηση και έχει τίτλο τον αρχικό + node: nodeid

Δηλαδή email χρήστη με subject: Θέλω IP ρέεεεεεε!

Απάντηση Hostmaster (REPLY ALL) : Θέλω IP ρέεεεεεε! - node: 123


Τα νούμερα μπορώ να τα παρακολουθώ τα usernames όχι.


5) Γιατί σε έπιασε μανία με το REPLY; 

Γιατί όταν παίζουμε με reply μπορούμε να παρακολουθούμε τα threads και να βγάζουμε άκρι. Ιδιαίτερα βολικό και στο locking/unlocking.








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



ΤΙΤΛΟΣ: Διαχείριση εύρους IP διευθύνσεων και άλλων περιορισμένων πόρων του AWMN.
=================================================================

ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ
=======
Tο κείμενο αυτό περιγράφει την προτεινόμενη λογική επιλογής και κατανομής των IP διευθύνσεων, την χρήση των καναλιών WI-FI, την επιλογή ESSID και 
την ιεραρχία DNS. Η προσπάθεια έχει στόχο να συμβάλει στην κάλυψη της ανάγκης για την οργάνωση και προτυποποίηση στην χρήση των πόρων αυτών. 
Αυτό το κείμενο συνοδεύεται από το [1] σε μορφή λογιστικού φύλλου που θα παίξει αρχικά τον ρόλο του Hostmaster DB. Το κείμενο ξεκινάει με συγκεντρωτική παρουσίαση των προτάσεων και τις επεξηγεί στης επόμενες παραγράφους.


ΕΥΡΟΣ IP ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΕΩΝ AWMN
10.0.0.0 - 10.99.255.255

ΕΠΑΝΑΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΙΜΟ ΕΥΡΟΣ IP ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΕΩΝ 
192.168.248.0 - 192.168.255.255

ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ WI-FI:
Τα κανάλια για Ευρώπη είναι: 1,4,7,10,13

(Πληροφοριακά Για Αμερική τα κανάλια είναι : 1,4,8,11)

ESSID: AWMN

DNS ΣΤΟ AWMN - Υπό εξέταση

T.L.D: .awmn.net.gr


ΟΜΑΔΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ
=============
Η σύνταξη του κειμένου έγινε με βάση συζητήσεις και απόψεις που συλλέχθηκαν από τον συντάκτη και οδήγησαν σε αυτό το κείμενο. Για αυτό τον λόγο επέλεξα να καταγράψω όσα περισσότερα ονόματα θυμάμαι ή μπορώ να δω στο mailbox μου να προβληματίζονται με το θέμα, γιατί όλοι συνετέλεσαν με τον τρόπο τους στην ανάπτυξη αυτού του κειμένου και του πνεύματος κοινότητας που τόσο πολύ μας χρειάζεται...:-)
Ελπίζω να μην ξεχάσω πολλούς ... :-)

Ο συντάκτης : Κουτσούρης Χαράλαμπος - [email protected] (Internet Systemtics Lab - NCSR "Demokritos")
17/01/2003

Οι αφανείς ήρωες:

Alexander Ioannidis
Koukopoulos Konstantinos 
Achilleas Kotsis 
Αθανασάκης Θεοχάρης 
Liakakis Kostas 
Nikos Michailidis 
Tassos 
Panagiotis Stathopoulos 
Georgiadis Pavlos 
Freskos 
Χαρίσης Μπρουζιούτης 
Δημήτρης Αλεξανδρής 
Δαμιανός Τσιγκάνος 
Panxer 
Mick Flemm 

AΔΕΙΑ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ
===========
Το παρόν κείμενο παρέχεται κάτω από τους όρους του OpenContent License (OPL - http://opencontent.org/opl.shtml)


ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΕΥΡΟΥΣ IP ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΕΩΝ ΤΟΥ AWMN ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΜΕΡΙΣΜΟΥ
============================================================
Προτείνεται αρχικά η χρήση του εύρους IP διευθύνσεων 10.0.0.0/8. Η επιλογή βασίστηκε σε δύο σημεία:
  1) Οδηγίες για χρήση IP διευθύνσεων σε ιδιωτικά INTERNET [2].
  2) Εκτιμώμενο μέγεθος που μπορεί να αποκτήσει το AWMN, εάν αξιοποιηθούν από τους πολίτες οι δυνατότητες που προσφέρει.

Το εύρος αυτό παρέχει δυνατότητα διασύνδεσης μέχρι και 16777216 μηχανών, νούμερο που είναι το θεωρητικό μέγιστο, αλλά δεν είναι πρακτικά 

εκμεταλλεύσιμο λόγω τεχνικών περιορισμών και αναγκών για δημιουργία υπό-δικτύων.
Η δημιουργία αντίστοιχων, με το AWMN, κινήσεων παν-Ελλαδικά, δημιούργησε την ανάγκη καταμερισμού και μη αλληλο-επικαλυπτόμενης χρήσης του εύρους αυτού. Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα είναι δυνατή η μελλοντική τους διασύνδεση. 
Στην περίπτωση πλήρωσης του εύρους που αντιστοιχεί στο AWMN οι επιπλέον ανάγκες θα καλυφθούν με μια από τις παρακάτω μεθόδους:

  1) Χρήση μέρους του εύρους που έχει παρακρατηθεί για άλλα δίκτυα και δεν τα αξιοποιούν.
  2) Επέκταση στα υπόλοιπο εύρος που προτείνεται από το [2].
  3) Χρήση τεχνολογιών ΝΑΤ [3] και PAT(masquerading) [4], proxy [5], socks [6] και του εύρους επαναχρησιμοποιούμενων IP διευθύνσεων. 
  4) Χρήση Internet IP διευθύνσεων που πιθανώς θα αποκτηθούν εάν το AWMN αποκτήσει σύνδεση με το επίσημο Internet.

Ο αρχικός καταμερισμός  στο εύρος διευθύνσεων 10.0.0.0/8 και η επιλογή του τμήματος που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί από το AWMN έγινε βάση αναλογίας πληθυσμού σύμφωνα με τα δεδομένα που παραχωρήθηκαν από  [7]. Ο αρχικός καταμερισμός βάση πληθυσμού θα συνεχιστεί και ανά δήμο και περιοχή εντός του εύρους που έχει παρακρατηθεί από το AWMN. Οι ειδικές κατηγορίες εύρους διευθύνσεων δανείζονται προτάσεις από αντίστοιχη δουλειά[8] που έγινε από την τεχνική ομάδα του SWN[9]. Ο ακριβής καταμερισμός υπάρχει στο [1]


ΠΑΡΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ IP ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΕΩΝ
=========================
Η παραχώρηση των IP διευθύνσεων προτείνεται να γίνεται από συγκεκριμένη ομάδα "hostmaster" που μπορεί να αποτελείται από ένα σύνολο ατόμων που 
δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι στο σύνολο τους τεχνικοί. Η συγκρότηση και διατήρηση της ομάδας hostmaster αφήνεται σαν δραστηριότητα της ομάδος 
τεχνικών του AWMN. Το εύρος των IP διευθύνσεων που παραχωρείται σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι μεταβλητό ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες των κόμβων, τυπικές 
περιπτώσεις παρουσιάζονται στην συνέχεια.

ΕΞ ΟΡΙΣΜΟΥ ΑΠΟΔΟΣΕΙΣ IP ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΕΩΝ ΑΝΑ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΚΟΜΒΟΥ
======================================================
Η πληροφορία της παραγράφου ουσιαστικά αναπαράγει αποτελέσματα της δουλειάς που παρουσιάζεται στο [8], με μικρές διαφοροποιήσεις.

Τα πρώτα 2 C class (/24) κάθε περιοχής/δήμου πάει σε διασυνδέσεις κόμβων κορμού και χωρίζονται ανά subnet των 4  (/30) IP με μέγιστο αριθμό συνδέσεων κόμβων κορμού 64. Στην περίπτωση δυνατότητας σχηματισμού τριγώνων /multipoint διασύνδεσης ανάμεσα σε κόμβους κορμού είναι δυνατό να χρησιμοποιηθούν και subnet των 8 IP(/29), ενώ εάν απαιτείται μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθούν και παραπάνω class C δίκτυα για backbone συνδέσεις.

Το πλήθος των IP που δίνονται ανά κατηγορία κόμβου ακολουθεί, ενώ η λεπτομερέστερη περιγραφή των κόμβων αφήνεται να γίνει σε άλλο κείμενο.

1) Κόμβοι Κορμού 
  α) AxΚόμβος: Τουλάχιστον 2 κατευθυντήρια Interface: IP από το διαθέσιμο εύρος για backbone συνδέσεις.
  β) BxΚόμβος: Τουλάχιστον 1 κατευθυντήριο Interface και 1 AP interface: IP από το διαθέσιμο εύρος για backbone συνδέσεις. Επιπλέον ένα C class το οποίο διανέμει στο AP interface και στο Ethernet Interface (AP IP address .1 Wireless Subnet .1 - .62 Τα υπόλοιπα Subnet στους χρήστες (μαζί με το wired του ιδιοκτήτη του κόμβου))
Μέγιστος αριθμός χρηστών ανά AP 40

Τρόποι χρήσης Class C του AP (έστω το class C: 10.10.12.0/24)
1) AP IP Address: 10.10.12.1
2)  Με DHCP από .2 έως .30
3) static .31 έως .62: Η χρήση static διευθυνσιοδότησης αποθαρρύνεται. Σαν  λύση προτείνεται η χρήση DHCP με απόδοση σταθερών διευθύνσεων.
4) Subnets από .64 έως .255

Οι τρόποι 1 και 2 δεν χρειάζεται να είναι σε ξεχωριστά subnets, αρκεί να γίνει σωστή ρύθμιση του dhcp pool όπου αυτό είναι εφικτό, ώστε να εξοικονoμηθούν με αυτό τον τρόπο IP διευθύνσεις που διαφορετικά χάνονται (.0, .255).


2) Κόμβοι χρηστών 
  α) CsΚόμβος: 1 κατευθυντήριο Interface (με 1 IP)

Σχηματικό παράδειγμα:

  __________                _____                ____________
  |CsΚόμβος |  <--wi-fi---> |AP  | <-ethernet-> | awmn router|
  |_________|               |____|              |____________|

  β) CmΚόμβος: 1 κατευθυντήριο Interface (με περισσότερες από 1 IP-subnet, δες περίπτωση 3 στους τρόπους χρήσης του class C από το AP)

Σχηματικό παράδειγμα:
  ___________             ____________________               _______                _____________
  |CmΚόμβος  |<--ether-->| router στον client |<--- wifi --->| AP  |<--ether--> | awmn router | 
  |__________|           |____________________|              |_____|                   |____________|

Κάθε χρήστης παίρνει 6 IP(/29), ενώ όποιος χρειάζεται περισσότερες κάνει αίτηση στον "hostmaster"



ΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ HOSTMASTER DB
=========================
Η ομάδα "hostmaster" έχει υποχρέωση να ενημερώνει το σχετικό λογιστικό φύλλο(ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη μορφή του επιλεχθεί, π.χ. RDBMS) με την πληροφορία για τις παραχωρήσεις που πραγματοποιεί. Η ενημέρωση του φύλου (μέχρι αυτό να αντικατασταθεί από RDBMS) θα γίνεται ως εξής:

1) Οι αρχικές λίστες με καταμερισμό ανά δήμο / κοινότητα που παρουσιάζονται στο πρώτο φύλλο είναι ενδεικτικές και πρέπει να παραμείνουν αμετάβλητες σαν αναφορά.

2) Όλα τα nodes/χρήστες που θα αποκτούν κομμάτι διευθύνσεων(μεγαλύτερο από /29 μέσω AP) καταγράφονται σε σχετικό λογιστικό φύλλο τμήμα του [1](Σελίδα AWMN Hostmaster). Ενδεικτικά στοιχεία είναι:
  * NodeID 
  * BSS-ID (AP MAC) 
  * Client MAC (αν πρόκειται για client)
  * AP-NAME(optional) 
  * Address Range 
  * AP- IP Address 
  * Router - IP Address 
  * Ονομα 
  * Δήμος 
  * Περιοχή
  * Χρήση 
  * Τηλ Επικοινωνίας 
  * Email 
  * Ημ/νία 
  * Παρατηρήσεις


3) Κάθε δήμος θα έχει δικό του φύλλο στο οποίο θα καταγράφονται οι πληροφορίες για την παραχώρηση των IP και αναφορά στο nodeid που απέκτησε το IP για να είναι δυνατή η αναζήτηση του την σελίδα AWMN Hostmaster.

Οι πληροφορίες θα περιλαμβάνουν τα πλήρη στοιχεία του node (πιθανώς από nodedb;) και τον λόγο που παραχωρήθηκαν τα IP και οπωσδήποτε το WI-FI κανάλι που χρησιμοποιείται.

4) Το εύρος των IP διευθύνσεων κάθε δήμου είναι εξ'αρχής ορισμένο στο [1] και παραμένει αμετάβλητο εάν δεν προκύψει μια από τις ακόλουθες περιπτώσεις:
  α) Εξάντληση του εύρους μιας περιοχής και άρα ανάγκη επέκτασης του.
  β) Ανάγκη παραχώρησης μέρους του αχρησιμοποίητου εύρους περιοχής σε άλλη που παρουσιάζεται έλλειψη.
Η αρχή και το τέλος του εύρους διευθύνσεων που χρησιμοποιείται ανά δήμο δεν είναι απαραίτητο να ταυτίζεται με το ενδεικτικό της πρώτης σελίδας. Η ουσιαστική απόδοση εύρους σε ένα δήμο γίνεται με την δημιουργία του νέου λογιστικού φύλου, δηλαδή κατά την πρώτη παραχώρηση διευθύνσεων σε αυτό τον δήμο κοινότητα. Αυτό μας δίνει την δυνατότητα να ανακατανεμηθούν διευθύνσεις όταν δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για αυτές σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές.

5) Το εύρος διευθύνσεων ανά νομαρχία παραμένει σταθερό και αμετακίνητο από την αρχή λειτουργίας του "hostmaster", ώστε οι γεωγραφικά κοντινές περιοχές να ανήκουν στο ίδιο μπλοκ διευθύνσεων και να επιτυγχάνεται η συνάθροιση(aggregation) των εγγραφών (routing entries) στους πίνακες δρομολόγησης.

6) Η φύλαξη του hostmasterDB θα γίνεται πάντα σε κεντρικό διακομιστή που θα είναι υπό την εποπτεία της τεχνικής ομάδας.

7) Το hostmasterDB θα είναι διαθέσιμο σε κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο αποκρύπτοντας προσωπικά στοιχεία (διευθύνσεις, τηλέφωνα κ.λ.π) που οι διαχειριστές 
των κόμβων δεν θα θέλουν να αποκαλύψουν για ευνόητους λόγους.


ΟΜΑΔΑ HOSTMASTER και ΑΡΜΟΔΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ
=================================
Η ομάδα hostmaster απαρτίζεται από άτομα τεχνικά καταρτισμένα ή άτομα που καλύπτουν την έλλειψη τεχνικής κατάρτισης με τον ζήλο και το ενδιαφέρον που δείχνουν για να συνεισφέρουν στο δίκτυο και την λειτουργία του. Η συμμετοχή είναι απόλυτα εθελοντική αλλά απαιτεί συνέπεια και ενδιαφέρον για όσο χρόνο κάποιος θέλει να συμμετέχει. Αρμοδιότητες της ομάδος είναι:

  α) Τήρηση του Hostmaster DB
  β) Εντοπισμός προβλημάτων στην κανόνα λειτουργία της ομάδος Hostmaster και συμμετοχή στην βελτίωση.
  γ) Συμμετοχή στην ανάπτυξη του συστήματος (server/rdbms) που θα πλαισιώνει την λειτουργία του hostmaster
  δ) ΣΥμμετοχή στην διαχείριση κεντρικών συστημάτων του awmn
  ε) Παραγωγή οδηγιών για τους χρήστες. 
  στ) Απάντηση ερωτημάτων προς τους χρήστες σχετικά με τον Hostmaster

Η συμμετοχή κάθε μέλους δεν είναι απαραίτητο να καλύπτει όλες τις αρμοδιότητες της ομάδος.


ΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΔΟΣΗ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΕΩΝ
==============================
Οι αιτήσεις προς τον hostmaster προτείνεται να γίνονται αρχικά με email στην διεύθυνση awmn-hostmas[email protected] όπου θα βρίσκεται ένας email-list 
manager, αργότερα σε αντίστοιχη λίστα που θα τρέχει σε email server που θα
συντηρείται από την τεχνική ομάδα. Η αίτηση θα πρέπει να έχει στοιχεία
τουλάχιστον όπως περιγράφονται στην παράγραφο ΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ HOSTMASTER DB, 2) και
να έχει ικανοποιητικά στοιχεία στη nodedb. Τα απαιτούμενα στοιχεία επαναλαμβάνονται στην
συνέχεια με ένα παράδειγμα:

  * NodeID: 32
  * BSS-ID (AP MAC) :  004005c4c074
  * Client MAC (αν πρόκειται για client): Δεν είναι σχετικό πρόκειται για
   δήλλωση AP
  * AP-NAME(optional): harisk-AP-1
  * Requested Address Range: /24 (256 IP address)
  * Ονομα: Κουτσούρης Χαράλαμπος
  * Δήμος: Αθήνας
  * Περιοχή: Αγ. Σώστης
  * Χρήση: AP
  * Τηλ Επικοινωνίας: 2104657235
  * Email: [email protected]
  * Ημ/νία: 10/01/2003
  * Παρατηρήσεις: 




DNS ΣΤΟ AWMN
============
Για D.N.S. προτείνεται να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν  Top Level Domain το .awmn.net.gr. Για την εξυπηρέτηση της υπηρεσίας θα πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί σχετική ομάδα με αντίστοιχες διαδικασίες όπως θα γίνει για τον ρόλο "hostmaster". Οι λεπτομέρειες αφήνονται να διερευνηθούν από την τεχνική ομάδα και να παρουσιαστούν σε επόμενο κείμενο.

ΧΡΗΣΗ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΩΝ  WI-FI 
===================
Τα κανάλια που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν από τους κόμβους του AWMN θα είναι κατά κύριο λόγο τα 1,4,7,10,13. Κάθε κάτοχος backbone κόμβου θα πρέπει να ελέγχει στο node-db ή στο "hostmasterDB" ώστε να επιλέγει κανάλι που κατά το δυνατό δεν χρησιμοποιείται στην περιοχή του. Στην επιλογή των καθαρότερων καναλιών θα τον βοηθήσουν και προγράμματα όπως το AirSnort[10] και το netstumbler[11]. Σε περίπτωση που δεν είναι εφικτή ικανοποιητική 
ποιότητα επικοινωνίας στα προκαθορισμένα κανάλια τότε μπορεί να προσπαθήσει και με την χρήση και άλλων, πέρα των προτεινόμενων καναλιών. Είναι 
υποχρέωση μας για την καλή λειτουργία και ανάπτυξη του δικτύου να ενημερώνεται ο "hostmaster" και το node-db για τις αλλαγές στην χρήση των καναλιών.

ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ESSID 
============
Όλοι οι κόμβοι του ESSID θα πρέπει να έχουν κοινό ESSID από τη στιγμή που δηλώνουν ότι βρίσκονται σε κανονική λειτουργία, ώστε:
  α) Να είναι εύκολο το "Roaming" από AP σε AP για τους μετακινούμενους χρήστες, ειδικά στην περίπτωση του mobile IP όταν αυτό υλοποιηθεί.
  β) Αυτόματη επιλογή του AP με το ισχυρότερο σήμα.
  γ) Αποφυγή συνδέσεως με "ξένα" δίκτυα, όπως θα συνέβαινε στην περίπτωση που ο client αναγκαζόταν να έχει essid "any" ή auto.
Προτείνεται το essid να είναι το HWN ώστε να έχει πανελλαδική εμβέλεια, εάν ολα τα δίκτυα που συμμετέχουν στο HellenicWirelessNetworks συμφωνήσουν.


Πηγές
============
[1] HostmasterDB_AWMN_draft_v0_8.xls
[2] RFC1918-BCP0005: Address Allocation for Private Internets 
[3] RFC3022:Traditional IP Network Address Translator (Traditional NAT) 
[] RFC2993: Architectural Implications of NAT 
[] RFC2663:IP Network Address Translator (NAT) Terminology and Considerations 
[4] PAT
[5] proxy
[6] socks
[7] Terra LTD. Institute of Geographical Information Systems
[8] swn rfc
[9] swn
```

Συνημένα και τα 2 αρχεία που αναφέρονται...

----------


## Winner

Δεν βλέπω διάθεση για οργάνωση.

Ας περιμένουμε το WiND λοιπόν μπας και καταφέρει να μας οργανώσει από μόνο του...

----------


## papashark

> Κατά τα άλλα εγώ είμαι κολημένος και κομπλεξικος...
> 
> Ε ρε γλέντια...
> 
> Πάνο από πότε είσαι μέλος της λίστας ? Έχω εδώ το mail του HarisK και δεν σε έχει μέσα και δεν ξέρω και να μπήκες ποτέ όσο είμουν εγώ τουλάχιστον (δεν έχω δει να απαντάς σε τίποτα κι έχω Logs από τότε που μπήκα). Ήσουν μέλος της mailing list tech και όχι της Hostmaster.


Μιας που θεωρείς ότι λέω ψέματα, ρώτα τον harisK για το από πότε ήμουν μέλος της ομάδας της λίστας του Hostmaster.

Δεν έχω τίποτα άλλο να σου πω, καθότι απλά καβγά προσπαθείς να στήσεις, και όχι να βοηθήσεις για το μέλλον.

Ακόμα δεν μου είπες γιατί τα υπόλλοιπα μέλη της ομάδας routing δεν σε έπαιζαν (εκτός από τους κακούς achille & paravoid).

Εdit :

Δυστηχώς έχω όρεξη βραδιάτικα.

Ποιός όρισε τον harisK υπεύθηνο Hostmaster ? Το RFC που είχε βγάλει αποφασίστηκε από όλη την ομάδα ή το αποφάσισε μόνος του ? Με ποιό δικαίωμα έβαζε και έβγαζε μέλη από την ομάδα χωρίς να ρωτάει την ομάδα ο HarisK ? Tελικά οφείλουμε ευχαριστώ και μπράβο στον harisK για την δουλειά που έκανε, ή πρέπει να τον βρίζουμε σε κάθε μας Post από εδώ και πέρα, δηλαδή 7 φορές ημερεσίως έκαστος ?  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα εγώ είμαι κολημένος και κομπλεξικος...
> 
> Ε ρε γλέντια...
> 
> Πάνο από πότε είσαι μέλος της λίστας ? Έχω εδώ το mail του HarisK και δεν σε έχει μέσα και δεν ξέρω και να μπήκες ποτέ όσο είμουν εγώ τουλάχιστον (δεν έχω δει να απαντάς σε τίποτα κι έχω Logs από τότε που μπήκα). Ήσουν μέλος της mailing list tech και όχι της Hostmaster.
> 
> 
> Μιας που θεωρείς ότι λέω ψέματα, ρώτα τον harisK για το από πότε ήμουν μέλος της ομάδας της λίστας του Hostmaster.





> Θα μου πεις ήταν μέσα ο GGEORGAN οπότε πιθανόν να ήσουν κι εσύ (βέβαια ο GGEORGAN είχε κάνει και κάνα post)


Όπως βλέπεις δηλώνω οτι δεν είμαι σίγουρος, απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση να είσαι τόσο καιρό στην λίστα και να μην έχεις κάνει ούτε ένα post, ακόμη μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση δε μου προκαλεί το γεγονός οτι με κατέκρινες εμένα επειδή δεν έκανα δουλειά στην λίστα (εγώ δεν είμουν σε θέση να κρίνω αυτούς που έκαναν όπως έχεις πει, τελικά εσύ που καθόσουν και αδιαφορούσες τόσο καιρό είσαι σε θέση να κρίνεις εμένα ?).




> Δεν έχω τίποτα άλλο να σου πω, καθότι απλά καβγά προσπαθείς να στήσεις, και όχι να βοηθήσεις για το μέλλον.


Αμε γι' αυτό έκανα paste το RFC και έδωσα πληροφορίες στα παιδιά που ζητούσαν, είναι που δεν θέλω να βοηθίσω για το μέλλον (εσύ με αυτό σου το post τι συμπληρώνεις στην συζήτηση ?) και με ενδιαφέρει ο καβγάς (που απ' ότι είδες δεν είχα σκοπό να δημιουργήσω, απλά εσύ αρπάχτηκες).




> Ακόμα δεν μου είπες γιατί τα υπόλλοιπα μέλη της ομάδας routing δεν σε έπαιζαν (εκτός από τους κακούς achille & paravoid).


Είναι γιατί ακόμα περιμένω να μου πεις πότε ισχυρίστηκα κάτι τέτοιο...




> Δυστηχώς έχω όρεξη βραδιάτικα.
> 
> Ποιός όρισε τον harisK υπεύθηνο Hostmaster ? (1) Το RFC που είχε βγάλει αποφασίστηκε από όλη την ομάδα ή το αποφάσισε μόνος του ? (2) Με ποιό δικαίωμα έβαζε και έβγαζε μέλη από την ομάδα χωρίς να ρωτάει την ομάδα ο HarisK ? (3) Tελικά οφείλουμε ευχαριστώ και μπράβο στον harisK για την δουλειά που έκανε, ή πρέπει να τον βρίζουμε σε κάθε μας Post από εδώ και πέρα, δηλαδή 7 φορές ημερεσίως έκαστος ? (4)


Αλήθεια είπα τίποτα για τον HarisK κακό στο παραπάνω post ? μήπως τον έβρυσα ή τον κατηγώρησα ? με τον HarisK 2 πράγματα έχω κατακρίνει, ότι δρούσε ελιτίστικα κι ότι παράτησε στην μέση ότι ανέλαβε, απ' την ομάδα routing και Hostmaster μέχρι το link απ' το σπίτι μου στον Δημόκρητο, κατά τα άλλα ανέκαθεν τον σεβόμουν και το ξέρει κι ο ίδιος και θεωρώ οτι μπορεί να βοηθίσει και να προσφέρει πολά στο δίκτυο, αν είχα κάτι μαζί του δεν θα συνεργαζόμουν, ουδέποτε δε μείωσα την δουλειά που έχει κάνει για το δίκτυο (νομίζω φαίνεται κι από την αναφορά που κάνω στα παραπάνω posts).

Όσο για τις ερωτήσεις που κάνεις:

(1) Το meeting "τεχνικών" - παρωδία στο οποίο ορίσαμε τις περίφημες ομάδες εργασίας, ο Harisk προσφέρθηκε εθελοντικά να είναι υπεύθυνος της ομάδας routing και Hostmaster καθώς και της ομάδας εκλαΐκευσης και οι υπόλοιποι τον στηρίξαμε. Θες τώρα να σου θυμίσω πόσοι από εκείνο το meeting ασχοληθήκαν ενεργά με το δίκτυο ? οτι δεν φτιάχτηκε καμία άλλη ομάδα εργασίας από αυτές που είχαμε πει πλην των ομάδων routing και hostmaster οι οποίες δεν λειτούργησαν ποτέ σωστά ? (η ομάδα routing δεν έκανε καμία πρόταση στο δίκτυο πέραν αυτής που έλεγε να μείνουμε στο RIP, η αλλαγή σε OSPF και BGP ξεκίνησε από άλλους, η ομάδα Hostmaster δε όσο την θυμάμαι είχε πρόβλημμα λειουργείας λόγω του xls που είχαμε και του manual locking που κάναμε,, το οποίο ήταν "προσωρινό", μιά ζωή θυμάμαι να περιμένουμε την πολυπώθητη DB, να συζητάμε γι' αυτή κλπ κλπ αλλά ποτέ δεν έγινε τίποτα, μέχρι που ανακηνίθηκε το θέμα απ' τα παιδιά που ξεκινήσαν την προσπάθεια με το Nodecal κλπ). Το λέω αυτό για να δεις οτι σαν διαδικασία δεν ήταν σωστή και δεν πέτυχε τον σκοπό της (ακριβώς επιδεί ήταν "ελίτ" κι αν θυμάσαι αν δεν είσουν εσύ δεν θα είχα μπει μέσα).

(2) Το RFC το έχω βάλει παραπάνω και λέει ακριβώς πως βγήκε, ο HarisK πήρε διάφορες προτάσεις απ' την λίστα AWMN Tech και τα παιδιά απ' την Θεσσαλονίκη και έβγαλε αυτή την πρόταση με την οποία συμφωνήσαμε όλοι. Μετά με τον freskos κάναν το xls και χωρίσαν τα ranges στην Αττική με βάση τον πλυθησμό. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να βγούν όλες οι συζητίσεις που γινόντουσαν στην AWMN Tech δημόσια, ήταν ίσως απ' τις λίγες καθαρά παραγωγικές περιόδους του δικτύου (παρόλο τον "ελίτ" χαρακτήρα της) μέχρι να γίνει η ιστορία με τον Dromeas και τα spam του lemoni.

(3) Με αυτό του admin (αν ήξερα ποιούς είχε βάλει θα μπορούσα να έχω καλύτερη εικόνα).

(4) Προφανώς και οφείλουμε ευχαριστώ σε οποιονδήποτε προσφέρει στο δίκτυο, ειδικά στον HarisK που έκανε την αρχή και προσπάθησε να μας οργανώσει (όπως την έκανε τέλος πάντων) και έβγαλε και τους (μόνους) κανόνες που έχουμε στο δίκτυο και υπάρχουν μέχρι σήμερα. Δεν είμαι αχάρηστος Πάνο, άλλοι είναι οι αχάρηστοι.

----------


## xaotikos

Και ποιο είναι το νόημα της κουβέντας? Όχι πως έχω καταλάβει τις περισσότερες από εδώ μεσα τελευταία...

----------


## paravoid

Mick Flemm και Papashark: αποφεύγω να διαβάζω τεράστια flameοposts, οπότε δεν έχω δει καν τι λέτε.
Έχω να πω κάτι εγώ όμως: _Περσινά ξυνά σταφύλια_.

Θα έλεγα αντί να κοιτάμε 2 χρόνια πίσω και να λέμε τι έγινε, να κοιτάξουμε λίγο το τι *θα* γίνει.

Διαφωνεί κανείς;

----------


## SoT

Paravoid +++++++++++++++  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Paravoid +++++++++++++  ::  Έχω όλη την καλή διάθεση και όπως βλέπεις έβγαλα και υλικό, θα ψάξω να βρω κι άλλα (έχω κάπου και την 3η συνάντηση νομίζω)...

----------


## papashark

Paravoid, don't worry, ούτε και εγώ τα διαβάζω...

Πάω τώρα να απαντήσω καμιά αιτησούλα για να μπορούν να μου τα χώνουν  :: 

Εdit : 

Απάντηση στο : 



> τελικα που στελνουμε email για τα domains και που για τα 24αρια subnets ?


Domains : hostmaster <παπάκι> awmn.net

IP's (/24 subnets) : hostmaster <παπάκι> awmn.gr

----------


## mojiro

[offtopik]

τελικα που στελνουμε email για τα domains και που για τα 24αρια subnets ?

[/offtopik]

----------


## gRooV

> [offtopik]
> 
> τελικα που στελνουμε email για τα domains και που για τα 24αρια subnets ?
> 
> [/offtopik]

----------


## Cha0s

hostmaster |-at-| awmn.net

----------


## sotirisk

sorry που το postάρω εδώ, αλλά έχω κάνει αίτηση για c-class και περιμένω τις ip μου. αν υπάρχει κάποιο prob, pm me ::  

(π.χ. έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος στην αίτηση  ::  )

----------


## acoul

Υπομονή... θα πρέπει να βάλουμε όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα και bottlenecks σε μια agenda προς συζήτηση σε Γ.Σ. κατά το Σεπτέμβρη προκειμένου να βρεθούν λύσεις που θα δουλεύουν στην πράξη πέρα από την θεωρία. Χρειάζεται περισσότερη ευθύνη και συνέπεια σε όσους αποφασίζουν να αναλάβουν κάποια πόστα, και ας μην πληρώνονται. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ντρέπονται ή να φοβούνται να ζητήσουν βοήθεια όταν αυτό είναι αναγκαίο.

----------


## spirosco

Θα την τακτοποιησουν οι hostmasters. Απλα λογω διακοπων κλπ λογικο ειναι να υπαρχουν και καθυστερησεις.

dont worry  ::  

Tip: αν χρειαζεσαι αμεσα ενα c class, τοτε δες πρωτα οι γειτονικοι σου κομβοι σε ποιο range παιζουν
και αφου κοιταξεις το routing table και δεις τα κατελημενα classes της περιοχης σου
παρε το 4ο ή 5ο επομενο ελευθερο class για να κανεις τη δουλεια σου, και το πολυ πολυ το αλλαζεις μολις παρεις απαντηση απο το hostmaster.

π.χ. στη περιοχη σου βλεπεις οτι οι γειτονικοι σου κομβοι παιζουν στο range 10.17.1xx.x.
Εστω οτι στο routing table βλεπεις πως χρησιμοποιειται μεχρι και το 10.17.130.0.
Τοτε παρε το 10.17.135.0 για να αποφυγεις τυχον πιθανοτητα να ειναι καποιος κομβος down κλπ.

Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.

----------


## papashark

> Υπομονή... θα πρέπει να βάλουμε όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα και bottlenecks σε μια agenda προς συζήτηση σε Γ.Σ. κατά το Σεπτέμβρη προκειμένου να βρεθούν λύσεις που θα δουλεύουν στην πράξη πέρα από την θεωρία. Χρειάζεται περισσότερη ευθύνη και συνέπεια σε όσους αποφασίζουν να αναλάβουν κάποια πόστα, και ας μην πληρώνονται. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ντρέπονται ή να φοβούνται να ζητήσουν βοήθεια όταν αυτό είναι αναγκαίο.


Λυπάμαι αλλά δεν σου επιτρέπω σχόλια περί ευθύνης και συνέπειας.

Ειδικά την στιγμή που δεν έχω δώσει κανένα δικαίωμα για σχολιασμούς στην δουλειά που κάνω ως hostmaster. Ακόμα και από τις διακοπές μου, την επόμενη μέρα είχα απαντήση αίτηση σε εκρεμότητα, ενώ όλες σχεδόν οι αιτήσεις διεκπερεόνονται αυθημερών ή την επόμενη ημέρα.

Θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεσε για το σχόλιο που έκανες με προφανή σκοπό να δημιουργήσεις εντυπώσεις ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα εκεί που δεν υπάρχει.




> Θα την τακτοποιησουν οι hostmasters. Απλα λογω διακοπων κλπ λογικο ειναι να υπαρχουν και καθυστερησεις


H μόνη αίτηση που ήρθε εν μέσω διακοπών ήταν του ok_computer, που απαντήθηκε την επόμενη ημέρα με sms.

Αίτηση του sotirisK δεν έχει έρθει, είτε για κάποιο λόγο χάθηκε στον δρόμο το email (όπως συνέβει μία και μόνο φορά με τον gadgetakia), είτε το έχει στήλει στο .net και δεν κάνατε τον κόπο να το κάνετε forward στο gr (όπως έγινε με τον gvaf που έστειλε 2-3 φορές στο .net, και δεν το κάνατε ποτέ forward στο .gr)

ΕDIT :

Τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι ο sotirisk έστειλε email στο .net, και για ακόμα μια φορά, δεν έκανε κανένας τον κόπο να κάνει forward το email, παρά προτίμησε να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα στον χρήστη ώστε να γίνει θέμα...

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=183441#183441

----------


## Achille

Οι αιτήσεις για Class-C πρέπει να στέλνονται στο hostmaster <at> awmn.gr και όχι στο hostmaster <at> awmn.net.

Ο Cha0s έκανε λάθος πιο πάνω, το hostmaster <at> awmn.net δεν λειτουργεί μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή.

Έχω ζητήσει εδώ και ένα μήνα σχεδόν να μπει ένα domain και δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα, χώρια που δεν λαμβάνω ούτε τα μισά από τα email που απευθύνονται στη λίστα.

Τα παράπονά σας στον σύλλογο.

----------


## spirosco

Το [email protected] λειτουργει οπως λειτουργουσε.

Achille, εχει φτιαχθει και για σενα account στον mail server του συλλογου.
Αυτο εγινε για να μπορεις να παιρνεις κι εσυ τα mails της ομαδας ανεξαρτητα απο rbl κι αλλα ωραια.
Ειχα ενημερωσει και τα υπολοιπα παιδια σχετικα.
Μην μου πεις οτι δεν μπορεις να πας εδω: http://mail.awmn.net/ και να διαβασεις το mail σου...

Απο την αλλη παλι υπαρχουν σε εκκρεμοτητα καποιες εργασιες οπως το νεο μας μηχανημα και διαφορες αλλες λεπτομερειες
οπου λογω διακοπων,αδειων κλπ οπως ειναι φυσικο πανε πολυ αργα.

Ολα τ'αλλα ειναι...κουκουναρες  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Ολα τ'αλλα ειναι...κουκουναρες


Να πω μια κουκουνάρα γιατί πας να βγεις από πάνω *πάλι*;

Έχεις τον master DNS στην Καλλιθέα (καλώς ή κακώς, από τότε που έφυγε από το CSLab).
Μας δίνεις το root ώστε να μπορούμε να βάζουμε τα domains.

2 μέρες μετά, το μεταφέρεις στο μηχάνημα στην ACN στο οποίο δεν μας ανοίγεις account γιατί "θα στηθεί άλλο μηχάνημα την Δευτέρα". Αυτή ήταν η προηγούμενη Δευτέρα και ακόμα δεν έχει στηθεί.
Για να είμαι δίκαιος, μου λες ότι η καθυστέρηση οφείλεται στον ysam ο οποίος είναι διακοπές. Πραγματικά σε πιστεύω και καταλαβαίνω και τον ysam - χόμπυ μας είναι, δεν απαιτεί κανένας τίποτα.

Εξήγησε μου όμως κουκουνάρα μου, γιατί μετέφερες το DNS *πριν* να έχεις το μηχάνημα;

_Μόλις_ αποκτάμε πρόσβαση (σαν ομάδα) στον master DNS το μεταφέρεις αλλού, κάπου που λες ο ίδιος ότι δεν πρόκειται να μας δώσεις πρόσβαση!

Πραγματικά, αν δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι καλά εξήγησε μου.
Κάνω υπομονή τόσες μέρες και δεν μιλάω αλλά μην πας να μου βγεις από πάνω με εξυπνακιστίκο υφάκι ε;  :: 
Η συνεργασία που είχαμε από τους admins για ζητήματα που καίνε (όπως π.χ. ότι ο mailserver είναι blacklisted σε μια μεγάλη RBL) είναι επιεικώς απαράδεκτη - για να μην πω για το "δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να σου απαντήσουμε" που ακόμα και τώρα μου ανεβαίνει το αίμα στο κεφάλι.

Αν θες να γκρινιάξεις για τη δουλειά που κάνουμε (δηλαδή αυτή που δεν κάνουμε) οι hostmasters, fine by me. Αλλά να είσαι και εσύ εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις σου.

Φιλικά πάντα  ::

----------


## spirosco

Νεαρε καποια πραγματα πρεπει να γινουν με σωστο τροπο.
Αν αυτο σημαινει οτι μπορει να καθυστερησουμε λιγο ή να αλλαξουμε πλανο τοτε θα πρεπει να το υποστουμε κι αυτο.

Τωρα πως σου ηρθε εσενα μεσα στην ζεστη να μας πεις τα παραπονα σου, δεν καταλαβαινω...  ::   ::  

Στη θαλασσα γρηγοραααα  :: 


edit: syntax error

----------


## paravoid

> Νεαρε καποια πραγματα πρεπει να γινουν με σωστο πρωτο.
> Αν αυτο σημαινει οτι μπορει να καθυστερησουμε λιγο ή να αλλαξουμε πλανο τοτε θα πρεπει να το υποστουμε κι αυτο.
> 
> Τωρα πως σου ηρθε εσενα μεσα στην ζεστη να μας πεις τα παραπονα σου, δεν καταλαβαινω...   
> 
> Στη θαλασσα γρηγοραααα


Το ότι δεν απαντάς ευθέως εμένα μου βρωμάει άσχημα πάντως  ::

----------


## spirosco

Θα εβγαλε παλι τις καλτσες του ο outliner  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Θα εβγαλε παλι τις καλτσες του ο outliner


Αυτό είναι που λένε μνήμη ελέφαντα….  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Πέρα από την προφανή διάθεση να υποβαθμιστεί η δουλειά που γίνετε, να θυμίσω/γνωρίσω σε όσους θα θέλουν να πάρουν ΙΡ range, ότι θα πρέπει να συμπληρώσουν την αίτηση που βρίσκετε στο wiki.awmn.org/moin, στο ΔήλωσηΚόμβου στο email hostmaster <ατ> awmn.gr.

Υπόψιν ότι για να πάρετε ip range, θα πρέπει να έχετε 2 Interfaces σε λειτουργεία (είτε 2 ΒΒ είτε ένα ΒΒ και ένα ΑΡ).

Αιτήσεις με pm, στο irc, σε προσωπικά email, με κινητό, με sms, στο μιλητό, χωρίς αίτηση ΔΕΝ διεκπεραιόνοντε.

Οπότε παρακαλώ μην στέλνετε αιτήσεις "Είμαι ο Μήτσος, Τάκη μπορείς να μου δώσεις μία ΙΡ ?".......

----------


## pikos

Με τη Χαλκίδα τη θα γίνει?
Ποιος θα δώσει ips στα παιδία?

Εμείς κάνούμε δοκιμές για ένα tunnel αλλά δεν έχουν ips…

Για πείτε τι πρέπει να γίνει και ποιος θα τις διαχειρίζεται?

----------


## papashark

Θα πρέπει να πάρουν από το hellas hostmaster που δεν γνωρίζω την διαδικασία (θα την βρω και θα κάνω edit)

----------


## Mick Flemm

Τα προσωπικά στοιχεία που σας δείνουν τι τα κάνετε ? Που τα κρατάτε ? Με ποιό δικαίωμα και ως τι (papashark δεν είσαι στην ομάδα Hostmasters νομίζω) ? Μην επαναλαμβάνουμε λάθη του παρελθόντος. Ποιός κανονίζει τα στοιχεία της φόρμας εν τέλει, ποιά από αυτά τα στοιχεία μπαίνουν τελικά στο WiND ? Γιατί η φόρμα είναι στο wiki του awmn.org και όχι στο Forum ? Ποιός αποφάσισε γι' αυτή τη φόρμα ? Συννενοηθήκατε με τα παιδιά που φτιάχνουν το WiND ή τα στοιχεία αυτά είναι αυθαίρετα ?

Θέλω απαντήσεις στα παραπάνω απ' την ομάδα Hostmasters επίσημα, ως μέλος του δικτύου (έχετε και τα δικά μου στοιχεία εκειμέσα νομίζω).

----------


## papashark

Ωραία, αφού δεν με αναγνωρίζεις ως μέλος της ομάδας hostmaster, δεν χρειάζετε και να σου απαντήσω τίποτα...

(γύρισα και στην αθήνα και δεν μπορώ να κάνω βουτιές...)  ::

----------


## pikos

Εδώ ολοι δεν εχουν καν ips...
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Flame θελετε να ανοιξετε..
 ::

----------


## trendy

> Με τη Χαλκίδα τη θα γίνει?
> Ποιος θα δώσει ips στα παιδία?
> 
> Εμείς κάνούμε δοκιμές για ένα tunnel αλλά δεν έχουν ips…
> 
> Για πείτε τι πρέπει να γίνει και ποιος θα τις διαχειρίζεται?


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8777

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pikos
> 
> Με τη Χαλκίδα τη θα γίνει?
> Ποιος θα δώσει ips στα παιδία?
> 
> Εμείς κάνούμε δοκιμές για ένα tunnel αλλά δεν έχουν ips…
> 
> Για πείτε τι πρέπει να γίνει και ποιος θα τις διαχειρίζεται?
> 
> ...





> Νομός: Ευβοίας 
> Πληθυσμός: 215136
> B-classes: 4 
> Range: 10.144.0.0 - 10.147.255.255 
> Route: 10.144.0.0/14

----------


## Vigor

> Αυτό που είχα πει σε αυτό το thread, στις *9 Φεβρουαρίου 2005*, καθώς και από κοντά (μεταξύ άλλων στους MerNion & ngia) στην Electronika 2005, δεν έχει λυθεί ακόμα.
> 
> Ενημέρωσα προχτές για μια ακόμη φορά τους admins κοινοποιώντας στο Δ.Σ. ότι τα emails @awmn.net δεν δουλεύουν σωστά - είναι blacklisted σε 1 μεγάλη RBL (SORBS) και κόβονται π.χ. από το Πολυτεχνείο.
> 
> Mέλος της ομάδας του hostmaster έχει εκεί email και δεν μπορεί να πάρει τα emails προς την ομάδα.
> Ακόμα, δεν μπορεί να εξασφαλιστεί ότι θα απαντηθεί μια αίτηση σωστά που έρχεται από mailserver που blockάρει με τέτοιο τρόπο τα spams.


Το αναφερθέν παραπάνω πρόβλημα με τις blacklisted IPs και τα emails με αποστολέα εκ @awmn.net
(τα οποία εκλαμβανόντουσαν ως spam) να φανταστώ έπαψε να ισχύει πλέον?  ::

----------

